# src-Ordner in jar-Datei (Eclipse)



## Computermaus (12. Okt 2013)

Hallo,

wie bekommt man es in Eclipse hin, dass man in eine jar-Datei exportiert und dabei den src-Ordner mit in diesen Export bekommt? Also der Export an sich hat schon funktioniert und ich bekomme eine ausführbare Datei, die auch läuft. Aber das mit dem scr-Ordner klappt leider noch nicht.


----------



## Ruzmanz (12. Okt 2013)

Wenn ich auf File -> Export - JAR-File gehe, dann kann ich bei den Optionen "Export Java source files and resources" auswählen. Die werden dann in die JAR-Datei gepackt. Mit WinRAR/7zip kannst du die JAR-Datei öffnen und dort sollte dein Quellcode liegen.


----------



## Computermaus (12. Okt 2013)

Das hatte ich auch schon gemacht. Nur da wird dann eben nicht der scr-Ordner angezeigt, sondern die erste Ebene ist dann das äußerste Paket. Und der Inhalt besteht aus gemischten class- und java-Dateien. Ist das dann trotzdem der scr-Order?


----------



## Gucky (13. Okt 2013)

Im .jar Archiv ist das fertige Programn. Der Code hat da eigentlich nichts mehr zu suchen sondern nur noch der übersetzte Bytecode. Die src-Ordner liegen in Workspace im dazugehörigen Verzeichnis des Projektes. Aber mit einem bestimmten Export kann man auch den Code exportieren. Ich glaube, dass ich der File System Export. Aber ich mache das immer über den Workspace.


----------



## Computermaus (17. Okt 2013)

Hab den scr-Ordner jetzt in eine zip-Datei manuell eingefügt.


----------

